# Can't boot: "Not ufs No /boot/loader"



## leftyteck (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently tried to install FreeBSD 9 using the USB image. Here is my partition setup:

- 2 NTFS partitions
- /dev/ada0s3 - FreeBSD
- - /boot (500M)
- - swap (4G)
- - / 120G

The installation goes fine without a hitch but it doesn't install a boot loader, so after everything I run:


```
boot0cfg -Bv ada0
```

It runs fine (I think?). Then, when I restart the machine, I get the following when I try to boot FreeBSD:


```
Not ufs
Not ufs
No /boot/loader

FreeBSDx86 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
Not ufs
No /boot/kernel/kernel

FreeBSD/x86 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
```

I've tried installing without a /boot partition and no luck. Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't split /boot/ of off the main filesystem. It's not going to work. It's not Linux.


----------



## Nukama (Jan 27, 2012)

What's your filesystem and directory layout?

You could run a separate /boot partition, but it has to contain the folder /boot with content of a normal /boot directory (and correct setting of vfs.root.mountfrom). 
Don't mount filesystem directly on /boot. Mount it on /boot-mount  and link boot to /boot-mount/boot.
`# cd / ; ln -s /boot-mount/boot boot`


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2012)

Untested, but I'm skeptical about that working.  The bigger question is what OP is hoping to accomplish by doing it.


----------

